# Caprice In A minor - Allegro Apassionato - Score included



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

I have composed this work about 8 years ago. The piece is called 'Caprice In A minor Allegro Apassionato'
Score is included for reference, I welcome any suggestions.

Cheers

Saul


__
https://soundcloud.com/sauldzorelashvili%2Fcaprice-in-a-minor-allegro


----------

